# Good clinic for over-40s?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Has anyone had tx at ACU at University College Hospital in London? We're thinking of a 4th and final go at IVF but I doubt we can afford another cycle at the ARGC. 

I've looked at HFEA stats and the UCH seems to have one of the best rates for live births in older women - better than ARGC stats. 

Just wondered if anyone had tx there and what they thought of it?

Ex


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Elena

Thought I would send you a quick post to say that UCH is great!  I had chosen them over ARGC partly due to cost and partly because of success rates, and the fact a friend of mine had already been successfully treated there (at age 39 - she now has a lovely baby girl).  I also had a consult at Lister who were very similar to UCH but took a more holistic approach.  I may have chosen them since I liked this, but location was also a bit of an issue for me for work/home so we went for UCH instead.

We were really pleased - they take time, tailor everything to your needs and are very reassuring... I am currently doing my 2nd IVF (free NHS cycle) at Homerton and they are basically following the UCH protocol for me.

There's a bunch of us on an IVF thread on this site if you want to find out more?  I am almost over 40 (so to speak) and while not successful yet, there are a couple of others have been successful around this age too.

Feel free to PM if you would like more info - but best wishes whatever you decide to do!

SCX


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just to let you know, the Bridge Centre at London Bridge has been very good to me, and based on my own experience, I would recommend them.

Claire


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I found them to be crap frankly.  It's ok if you have a text book case ie good fsh and etc.  but if you haven't than they don't allow you to cycle if fsh is over 10.  You may have decided by now.  I would not recommend them as they only wasted my valuable time on doing IUIs.  They said, yes, we can get you pregnant only to give me a donor egg speech 6 months down the line.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

ISIS at Colchester are very good - maybe out of the way for you They have above national average results - even with mine bringing them down each time!.  They are a small clinic & treat you as an individual.  Also, Adrian Lower (who was cons at ISIS) is great - not sure where he is now - you'd need to Google him!  Think he's at The Bridge but may be wrong!

Good luck!
Jess xxx


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

hi

Not sure if this reply is too late for you but I have also found The Bridge Center at London Bridge to be be excellent. I have just had my first successful IVF cycle (well 6W  and counting, fingers crossed!!) and my friend also conceived through them aged 40.. 

really good luck where ever you go

xxkaralee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had 2 cycles at the Bridge last was disasterous lost all faith in them so  and moved to ARGC and can see the difference in monitoring and individualised care. Good Luck
L x


----------



## karalee (Aug 31, 2007)

hi

What/where is the ARGC? i see lots of references to it but have no idea! Have they been good to you?

xx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi JJ1

in what way is your clinic better than the Bridge in terms of monitoring and personalised care? do they meet you more often for consultations or follow ups?

thanks

Claire


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

karalee said:


> hi
> 
> What/where is the ARGC? i see lots of references to it but have no idea! Have they been good to you?


Kara - It's the Assisted Reproduction & Gynaecology Centre (ARGC) and they are based at Upper Wimpole Street, London, W1G 6LP

http://www.argc.co.uk/

_Please note that Fertility Friends or it's owners cannot take responsibility for the content of external website links. _


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't know if you're still looking, but I have just had a short protocol IVF with Create Health (in conjunction with the London Fertility Centre) and have found them to be very good (I am forty-two.) They are also the most reasonably priced clinic I have found so far. 

Good luck!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sally - when did you cycle and how did it go if you don't mind sharing..


----------

